# Cast Bullets



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking into reloadin for a 450 bushmaster and was wondering how fast can you push a cast bullet before you start to get excessive leading. Any help would be appreciated.

Knutson


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would say it depends as much upon the bore of your rifle as it does the hardness of the lead you cast. Sort of like that excessive copper fowling thread.
I cast a 300 grain round shoulder/flat nose from a Saeco mould. I use wheel weight which is approximately 94% lead, 4.5% antimony, and a slight amount of various metals. To that I add 2% tin. I had been going 5% tin, but tin is the expensive part of this mix. I think it jumps $4 to $5 per hundred up to $7+ per hundred. 
This bullet is for my 45-70 and I like to shoot it at about 1850 fps. I have pushed it to 2300 fps and at that velocity I had some leading. I am shooting it in Brownings 1885 Highwall.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info plainsman. I'm totally new to the cast bullet arena and am looking to learn as much as a can. The 450 bushmster shoots a .451 bullet. I have read on a few other forums of individuals pushing 200gr jacketed bullets between 2600-2900 fps. Plus the cost of 100 for $7 is quite applealing. I suppose the intial cost for all the equipment will get you at first but I would imagine it pays for itself rather quickly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, it will pay for itself quickly, and bullets are not getting cheaper. I have had such good luck in 44 mag rifle and pistol that I don't shoot jackets in them anymore.
Price will be variable. I would say you can get started for $100 purchasing Lee equipment or go whole hog and spend ten times that. I have perhaps $500 into it and that includes a couple of electric lead pots, and a dozen moulds. High quality good moulds are $125 now, but the same moulds when I bought a few were $35. Single and double cavity are a lot cheaper than six cavity moulds. Some will run $200 per mould if you start going into large production. 
Lee has some cast and lube which do not requiring sizing. They also have some cheaper sizing equipment. I gave my son my old Lyman and bought a new RCBS. They will cost you $160. Sizing sleeves and top punches will run you $50 for each size. Don't let the price scare you off. If you shoot 500 rounds a year it's worth it. One thing I find is you shoot a lot more after getting your own casting equipment.


----------

